# A Reminder



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

As much time as we spend on ladders, it's easy to get casual about it. We got a stark reminder of the reality of working at heights today. We got the word that a friend went up on his roof to clean his chimney yesterday, fell, broke his neck, and died on the spot. 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Tough situation for sure. I agree its really easy to get complacent and when working at heights that can be a fatal mistake.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, I am always telling my partner to be careful make sure the ladder is planted correctly I usually set her ladder up but my rule of thumb is check to make sure it is safe after I set it up any question don't climb it until it is double checked. I have gone down 2 times 8' and almost 20' and do not want to fall again. I also flat out refuse to set up a ladder on real cold days or if there is snow on the ground, our lives are not worth it.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Man that is bad news. So sorry to hear about that. Helluva a reminder to play safe. _ Like don't drink and drive._ Guess we all get careless and forgetful by times, in a hurry, too comfortable with the task blah blah blah - bottom line is we aint invincible.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow!strange you brought this up.My wifes friend from work,her husband fell off a ladder this afternoon and doctor has told family to get to hospital asap because it dont look good for him to recover!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

People who don't work on ladders really ought hire out ladder work. You know, 22 ft and up. It's silly to test ones self over a bit of money or machismo.


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sounds like I'm preachin to the choir, but....


Broke my back 6/28/12 falling 10', as I was stepping onto the roof. To comfortable in my environment. Compression Fractures on T12

Lucky for me, full recovery, no surgery, just 3 months in this super-duper uncomfortable brace, with no bending, lifting(more than 10lbs), or twisting.

However, missed out on tons, and tons of work.... I am a one man show, so I hired a good contractor friend to do the work for me while I supervised to make sure it was up to my standards. Went 10k in debt on credit cards, and about 6k in debt in medical bills (5k deductable on my insurance).

Just broke clean of my debt on the credit card this month, and set-up on a monthly payment plan for medical bills. I got lucky in this incident. i could of wound up like the OP story, or paralyzed, or.......

Think twice, and check all safety mechanisms on your ladder. Secure the footing. I won't even climb a ladder unless there is something behind the legs keeping it from sliding out like mine did (deck that turned out to be slick). screws through the deck, nails into concrete, stakes into the grass, etc...


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Last summer I rode a 24' down on a composite deck. Wakes you up in a hurry.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Gough.

I clean my chimney about three times a year. And each time I do, the WW reminds me to be safe. I obviously make some flippant remark that NO I am purposefully going to be UNsafe.

they say the human brain can only remember seven details at a time. When I climb or work on a plank one detail I try to remember is to NOT think about stuff unrelated to what I am doing. 

STAY FOCUSED !!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

hangman1 said:


> Omg u guys are lucky to still be alive god bless all ladder climbers,how do I tell u about my new tool for everyone working on ladders without stupid self promotion your call
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1021855249/508166868?token=87c278cd
> Sorry guys for anyone taking offense this forum is to applicable to the hangman
> Stay safe , Adam
> ...


On another thread, you were told you could start your own thread, and ask for some feedback. Please don't pummel the forum with your product in every ladder thread you find. TIA.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

hangman1 said:


> Omg u guys are lucky to still be alive god bless all ladder climbers,how do I tell u about my new tool for everyone working on ladders without stupid self promotion your call
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1021855249/508166868?token=87c278cd
> Sorry guys for anyone taking offense this forum is to applicable to the hangman
> Stay safe , Adam
> ...


How many threads are you going to post this thing in? And what does this tool have to do with ladder safety? It in now way shape or form will prevent injuries.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> How many threads are you going to post this thing in? And what does this tool have to do with ladder safety? It in now way shape or form will prevent injuries.


hangmans tool.:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

mudbone said:


> hangmans tool.:whistling2:


If I see it one more time I may buy one just to hang myself with :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> On another thread, you were told you could start your own thread, and ask for some feedback. Please don't pummel the forum with your product in every ladder thread you find. TIA.



use your removal tool


----------

